# First Video Game?



## Midori (Jul 9, 2016)

If you guys even remember,
I doubt I do. Had to be something on the N64 or something though.
First game I ever beat was Pokemon XD tho.


----------



## Liamslash (Jul 9, 2016)

Pokemon I think, or crash bandicoot racing.


----------



## vel (Jul 9, 2016)

pokemon rangers shadows of almia


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 9, 2016)

I played a Rugrats game on the Game Boy around 99' it was probably that or some other Game Boy game. I played Crash Bandicoot on the PS1 around the same time too


----------



## namiieco (Jul 9, 2016)

animal crossing >.<


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 9, 2016)

Sonic 1 on the Genesis


----------



## lunaboog (Jul 9, 2016)

Mario Kart: Super Circuit for the Gameboy


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 9, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. and The Legend of Zelda on the NES.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 9, 2016)

Either Sonic the Hedgehog or Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on Sega Genesis. Would play/watch my grandmother play.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 9, 2016)

First game I played was DOOM when I was around 3


----------



## Damniel (Jul 10, 2016)

Tom said:


> Either Sonic the Hedgehog or Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on Sega Genesis. Would play/watch my grandmother play.



Your grandma's cool for playing games 

Uh I think Pokemon crystal was my first actual game. I got into video games because I'd watch my cousin play games and i thought they were super cool.


----------



## Charcolor (Jul 10, 2016)

something on the snes, that was the first console i ever played on. it was either starfox or super mario world, it was most likely the latter because i don't have many memories of the former.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 10, 2016)

Umm, I can't remember. But I think it was either Spyro 1 or Super Mario 64.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 10, 2016)

The first one I played was maybe Frogger or Croc: Legend of the Gobbos. I'm just assuming though, those were just the earliest games I could remember


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 10, 2016)

Fievel Goes West for SNES.


----------



## Chicha (Jul 10, 2016)

My first video game was Super Mario World. I was still learning English at the time but I still had a lot of fond memories playing. It's a timeless game. <3


----------



## Llust (Jul 12, 2016)

either pokemon or a virtual pet game. my brother was a huge gamer, especially when we were kids so i'd pick from his stash of games all the time. have been for as long as i can remember


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 13, 2016)

I don't remember. I think it was either something on Game Gear or a pc game like Putt Putt or Where in Time is Carmen SanDiego?


----------



## Hunter x Hunter (Jul 13, 2016)

Some Kirby game


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 13, 2016)

SEGA All-Stars Tennis or something. It was terrible in my opinion.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 13, 2016)

Probably some old MS-DOS game like Arkanoid or that weird game I can't find for my life. 

As for non-computer stuff probably Pok?mon Red or something.


----------



## Solus (Jul 13, 2016)

My first video game was Sonic The Hedgehog 2 for the SEGA genesis.


----------



## Araie (Jul 13, 2016)

I think it was _Animal Crossing: City Folk_.


----------



## momiji345 (Jul 13, 2016)

game boy pocket  and my first game Was Pokemon yellow Sigh oh the old good days  X)


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jul 13, 2016)

A Mario game for the SNES. I don't remember which game. But my parents got it before I was born, so I was playing it as soon as I could hold a controller. 

The first game that was mine that I didn't have to share with anyone was Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow (my parents got me all three).


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jul 13, 2016)

I think the first video game I played was Spyro the Dragon? And the first one I owned was Carrot Crazy for the Game Boy


----------



## Kirbystarship (Jul 13, 2016)

First game I played was super Monkeyball Jr. on the Gameboy.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 13, 2016)

Kirby's Star Stacker for the Game Boy or Kirby's Adventure remake for the GBA.


----------



## Soigne (Jul 14, 2016)

Tomb Raider III LOL sigh my childhood is one for the books


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 14, 2016)

pokemon sapphire if i remember correctly. quit halfway tho because i just couldnt get past may as it was too hard for when i was young.


----------



## treetops (Jul 14, 2016)

My first game is Crash Bandicoot 1, I believe. And to this day, that game still scares me for some dumb reason, even though I love all of the other games from that series. lol


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 14, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. 2 on SNES, I think. It was either 2 or 3.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 15, 2016)

First video game I ever played was Mario Kart 64

First video game I ever played that I owned was Need for Speed: Underground 2


----------



## Heyden (Jul 15, 2016)

new super mario bros on the DS i think


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Duck Hunt as many of my generation...


----------



## ellarella (Jul 15, 2016)

super mario bros. on the NES


----------



## Draoii (Jul 15, 2016)

Ratchet and clank 1 xD 

Or one of the Tekken games, think there was a kangaroo in it ? •3•


----------



## Draoii (Jul 15, 2016)

..


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

My first game was _New Super Mario Bros._ on the Nintendo DS.

I still have memories of it to this very day.


----------



## graceroxx (Jul 15, 2016)

technically it was a gba game called castlevania: circle of the moon but i got it for free and i never really liked it. the first game i got by choice was either club penguin: elite penguin force or one of my wii games.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jul 15, 2016)

Handheld: I don't remember, either Mario Kart Super Circuit or Super Mario Bros 3 for the GBA

Console: Crash Nitro Kart on Xbox.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 17, 2016)

Cats on my Gameboy Micro.


----------



## Limon (Jul 20, 2016)

My first game was probably Kirby's Adventure. The first game I beat was Pokemon FireRed I think..?


----------



## windfall (Jul 20, 2016)

Pokemon red! I got it with a gameboy pocket for christmas forever ago.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

Mine was for the PlayStation one and it was called something like abes odyssey? Can't quite remember, but I remember the game itself very well. Loved it


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

My first video game I played was either Mortal Kombat for Sega or possibly Ready to Rumble for playstation 2. The first system I owned by myself was my gamecube and I had Zelda: Wind Waker and Animal Crossing for it


----------



## oaristos (Jul 24, 2016)

My first video game ever was either Mario Kart 64 or 007: Golden Eye at my neighbour's place. I was, like, 5 or something.


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 24, 2016)

Donkey kong at the arcade.


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 24, 2016)

Cooking Mama I think?
Or TLOZ: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Koden (Jul 24, 2016)

Pokemon Gold


----------



## Contessa (Jul 24, 2016)

I think Toontown


----------



## ams (Jul 27, 2016)

My first system was an SNES that I inherited from my sister. I used to play a lot of Mario games with her, but when I got it for myself the first game that I got really into was Link to the Past. The first game that was actually mine and not my sister's was Pokemon Blue version.


----------



## Quagsire. (Aug 4, 2016)

Something like cooking mama, or dogz or animal crossing wild world.


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 4, 2016)

The games that I had consistently when I was very young were Super Mario World, the Mario All-Stars game (which has the four original Mario games), and the SNES game that is Tetris and Dr. Mario two-in-one thing. So it was one of those, but I'm not sure which one, but it was a SNES game and very likely Mario themed.


----------



## Celestefey (Aug 4, 2016)

The original Animal Crossing for the Gamecube.  I mostly played Gamecube and Gameboy games when I was younger, sometimes N64.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 4, 2016)

Zhu Zhu Pets for the DS. You had to take care of and race your Zhu Zhu Pets (basically hamsters; the game was based on a popular toy at the time). 
The games I got following that were another Zhu Zhu Pets game, several games about fashion and several games about taking care of babies. One about both.
As you can see, I was a very professional and mature gamer back in kindergarten.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 4, 2016)

I think either Crash Bandicoot or Dance Dance Revolution on the PlayStation.


----------



## Blueskyy (Aug 7, 2016)

My first was Super Mario Land for Game Boy.


----------



## locker (Aug 8, 2016)

The first video game that I actually wanted to play and finished was Pokemon leaf green


----------



## deathxaura98 (Aug 11, 2016)

I still remember playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2 on the Genesis when I was 4-years-old. :') That was the first game I ever played and I was fascinated. It's thanks to Sonic that I wanna work for a game company sometime in the future.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 13, 2016)

My very first video game was most likely Mario & Luigi: Super Star Saga on the GameBoy Advance SP. I remember that all I did was just randomly wander in the Chuckola Cola barrel maze.


----------



## Pookie4557 (Aug 13, 2016)

Super Mario 64 was the first game that I remember interacting with, but I barley ever played it myself, instead I watched my uncle come over to play it.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Aug 13, 2016)

My first game was probably Super Mario Land on the Gameboy.


----------



## Srusu (Aug 14, 2016)

The First game I can Remember playing was Super Mario World On my dad's NES when I was maybe three or four years old, And my first game that I actually remember beating was Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door on the Gamecube.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 14, 2016)

either mm, dk64, oot, or smash 64...i really odnt remember.


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 14, 2016)

Mine was Animal Crossing Wild World


----------



## Charlise (Aug 14, 2016)

I'm going to have to say The Manish Cap or Final Fantasy 2 for the gameboy??? I'm not sure. Those are the only ones I can remember playing as a kid.


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 14, 2016)

Cabbage Patch Kids: Adventures in the Park on the ColecoVision. (Pssst...I'm old.)


----------



## andrewdklee (Aug 14, 2016)

Mine was relatively an obscure title. If anyone knows it I would love to talk about it!

But it was Time Commando, on the original PlayStation. Funny story, my grandparents wanted to buy my brother and I a Nintendo 64 but Wal-Mart happened to be sold out of them. Imagine how heartbroken we must have been at the ages of 7 and 4. 
So we ended up getting a PlayStation which was the only console my family had for more than a decade haha.


----------



## PrincessMonty (Aug 19, 2016)

I honestly can't remember, I think I was like 3 or 4 when I started playing video games, but I have reason to believe it was Sonic 2, since my older sister needed someone to be Tails so she could finally play as sonic.


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 19, 2016)

Wii Sports when I was 4.

On a handheld device, a Sonic hockey toy G&W style from McDonalds.


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

animal crossing: wild world when i was 6


----------



## Romaki (Aug 22, 2016)

Not sure, I've played game for as long as I can remember... mainly because of my older sister.
The oldest ones I can remember are Tetris and Pok?mon Yellow, both for the Gameboy Color.
Not sure which one I've played first, if I had to guess I'd say Pok?mon Yellow.


----------



## Milleram (Aug 23, 2016)

It was either the first Mario Party, or Pokemon Blue/Red/Yellow.


----------



## FancyThat (Aug 24, 2016)

I think mine was The Legand of Zelda a link to the past with four swords on GBA.


----------



## Pinkbell (Aug 24, 2016)

I had a N64 Mario and Super nintendo Mario can't tell you which I was about 10? I got them as second hands or collection pieces from my now ex step father.


----------



## pika62221 (Aug 26, 2016)

Pong. Yeah, I've been around a while!!


----------



## Trip (Aug 26, 2016)

My first video game was New Super Mario Bros on the DS.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 26, 2016)

Super Mario 64 definitely. We got a N64 for christmas the year it came out, and it came with the game. I was almost 4 at the time. I doubt I was /good/ at the game but it was unmistakably my first video game lol


----------



## Seastar (Aug 26, 2016)

I played Super Mario Bros. on the NES first, but it didn't belong to me. It belonged to my older brother. I was very young and had no idea what I was doing. All I knew at the time was that I couldn't save the princess.


----------



## ToXiC_Tr4sH (Aug 26, 2016)

Pokemon Silver

the internal battery ran dry

i cry


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 29, 2016)

Of course I remember!  My first one ever was Tetris in the original Gameboy, back in 1991.
And second was Pok?mon Red! Then third was Pok?mon Blue, ha ha ha!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Charlise said:


> I'm going to have to say The Manish Cap or Final Fantasy 2 for the gameboy??? I'm not sure. Those are the only ones I can remember playing as a kid.



If you meant "The mInish cap" from Zelda, that was already GameboyAdvance, my friend!


----------



## Kaleidoscopes (Aug 31, 2016)

It was either Crash Bandicoot or Croc: Legend of the Gobbos. I remember playing those two games all the time when I was two years old.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2016)

Kaleidoscopes said:


> It was either Crash Bandicoot or Croc: Legend of the Gobbos. I remember playing those two games all the time when I was two years old.



How the h*ll do you remember that far bacK?

Anyways, my first game was Alex Kidd & The Lost Stars for the Sega Mastersystem. I think whoever made that game was on acid or something.


----------



## creamyy (Aug 31, 2016)

Super Mario Bros on the Super Nintendo. Those were the days.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Aug 31, 2016)

Spyro the Dragon (PS1) ♡

That game is so so nostalgic to me ♡
I believe I was 4 when I first played, but my big sister mainly played it. As I got older maybe like 7, thats when I took over XD


----------



## Squidward (Aug 31, 2016)

Some kind of a weird Bratz game. I played games before that but I honestly don't remember at all?


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Sonic, Crash Bandicoot or Pokemon~
Can't wait for the release of the last two~
Childhood~


----------



## Elov (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm not entirely sure. But it was probably something on Playstation 1.

I loved crash bandicoot. My favorites were crash bandicoot warped and the racing one. 
Also I loved spyro on the ps1 so much! I also played a lot of twisted metal. This was also around the time when I started playing pokemon red and ruby.

Oh and Sonic Adventure on the dreamcast omg! 

After I got older I started playing games on the gamecube. That's when I started getting into Animal Crossing, and the Sims, and Harvest Moon. 

All of these games I replayed them again within the last few years. Spyro and crash bandicoot and all of the others are still just as fun today as they were back then. c:


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 9, 2016)

Luigi's Mansion. Played it hardcore too, without a memory card (If you died, you had to start over at the beginning). p:


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 10, 2016)

My first console was a PlayStation one and the first game ever was Abes Odyssey (not sure on spelling now). Loved that game. Think they still do it as a remake of the original but I'm reluctant to try it in case it's changed completely


----------



## TheNinjaCyndaquil (Oct 2, 2016)

My first console was the Sega Genesis, and my first game I played was Sonic the Hedgehog 2. Though I prefer Sonic the Hedgehog 3 over the first two.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 2, 2016)

Console Game: Donkey Kong Country
Handheld Game: Pokemon Crystal


----------

